# Utah SE application by comity



## Structural_Ninja (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone here applied for SE license in Utah by reciprocity or comity?

Their applicaiton form is not very clear and I am confused if they require you to have a PE Civil + NCEES SE I + NCESS SE II in order to have a SE license.

I only have NCEES SE I and SE II and my boss wants me to get a Utah SE license, I am not sure if I will be able to apply with only SE I and SE II, does anyone here has an experience with this? The applications says "Passing scores on the NCEES “FE” and/or “PE” examinations and passing scores on the NCEES Structural I and II examinations" LINK

Thanks


----------

